# SCA bottles and Spirits



## goodman1966 (Nov 5, 2014)

Not a lot going on on the site so I thought I would take some pics. Some sun colored bottles, amazing to me that they come in such a wide variety of products. Then some wines etc.......[attachment=image(TJ).jpg]
[attachment=image(QZ).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 5, 2014)

[attachment=image.jpg]
And some labels......


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 6, 2014)

Great shadows are cast in that second picture, it's all about the lighting!


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 6, 2014)

Great pics! Nice bottles. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2014)

That looks like a sauce bottle in the final photo-- left of Sweet Dreams?? What are the two, also, left of that? What's the purpled Hutch?


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

Robert that's a Leggitts Magic Fluid for bedbugs, probably a relabeled sauce bottle. The next one is a Fraziers Destemper remedy. Then a Calomel. The hutch is from Mississippi, Newton Brothers Bottling from Newton Mississippi.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2014)

The new question is: Was Leggitt's legit?  
Thanks, Mitch. 
Calomel sounds very familiar for some reason--not to confuse it, verbally, with chamomile (at least how I pronounce it, anyway.) Is it still produced?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2014)

Just writing (editing) this because it would appear my post double-posted. Sorry.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2014)

It's nice to see a post with natural SCA Mitch. I get bored with all the "is this nuked" stuff. I did enjoy the post a short time ago with the before/after pic's though.[]


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

The Leggett's is legit, but all I could ever find shows it coming in metal tins. It was out of New York, manufactured by Leggett Brothers. I think they reused bottles to save money   I don't think the Calomel is made any more. 
Eric I absolutely despise altered bottles. 90% of mine I dug myself ! The others were bought from yard sales, small dealers or individuals. The darkest one second row left I dug when I was 16 years old. Besides the wife loves the "purple" bottles .  Mitch


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 6, 2014)

When you say altered you mean tumbled?...What about just doing the inside of a bottle? I've been reading many posts and blogs on this subject and there seems to be one fellow in the US that is trying to bring this issue to the forefront with the national bottle clubs, wonder if he's having any success? I guess it apparently this ruins the historic value of some bottles, I don't own any altered bottles and am on the fence about it.Ivan


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

Im talking about color altered bottles. I should have been more clear. I think tumbling is fine. Bringing a  bottle back to as close to original as possible is just fine with me. Unless it has that beautiful patina some get from being underground so long. Like this one. "Pic". I guess it's just a personal preference. We like what we like ! Now a bottle of historical significance is different. A one of a kind bottle I would not have tumbled. Mitch[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh ok I know what you mean now[].... that bottle has a cool iridescence!...and all done by mother nature hey.Yes I see people on ebay with their irritated purple Coke bottles...asking way too much money, I think it ruins the value. I have a few very early Canadian hobble skirt Coke's I was considering having tumbled just on the inside...I would want the outside untouched.


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I don't think a light outside tumble would hurt, as long as if you ever sold them you made that fact known. Tumbling the inside would not make me shy about buying a bottle either !


----------

